# Private Lesson Review with Mr. Manny Martinez



## Yondanchris (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello all, 

  Just wanted to tell you all about a recent private lesson I had with Mr. Manny Martinez. Mr. Martinez runs a dojo called "Perfect Stance Kenpo Karate" in the city of Bellflower, Ca. 
I was first introduced to Mr. Martinez by Erik Akutagawa of Victrory Karate in LA. From the suggestion of Mr. Akutagawa I contacted Mr. Martinez through e-mail and set up a time to meet and talk about lessons. I was informed by Mr. Akutagawa that Manny is a 5th Dan under Mr. Salantri. Manny has also trained in bladed weapons, BKF Kenpo, BJJ, and Boxing. 

We set up an appointment to meet last friday at his dojo in Bellflower. When I arrived he was warming up and practicing. We shortly talked about my martial arts history and my goals for the future. Immediately we where on the mat taking a look at some of my current material as well as the little I knew of American Kenpo. Manny has an interesting take on techniques and basics mostly formed from his Boxing training and time with Mr. Salantri. 

I have never boxed in my life, the modifications that he made to my stances where great, improving balance and power while feeling extremely odd. We had a long discussion about covering distance and movement while executing techniques and forms. 

After the inpromptu private lesson, I volunteered to stay and be his Uke for the kids class that was immediately following my lesson. I grabbed my white GI and a white belt and hit the mats in the back of the line knowing full well I was as lost as many of the kids. 

The warm up exercises where awesome (most of which I am going to "borrow" for my classes on Thursdays) they really got me going and brought me to the revelation that a am really out of shape!! After warm ups Manny began going through some timing drills that included some of the footwork we where working on earlier. I have never punched like a boxer so it was interesting trying to throw jabs and crosses from my base and shoulders and not my arms.....I really felt like a NEWB! 

Manny got to use me as a stuffed doll for a while as we where discussing the technique "crossed twigs" while using a hip bump to maintain balance and control while preventing our opponent from picking us up! 

By the end of the private lesson and class I was covered in sweat but loving every min of it! It reminded me of the days, many many moons ago when I was a white belt first learning Karate....

If you guys are ever near Bellflower and are looking for quality instruction I highly suggest Mr. Martinez. 

As most of you know I am beginning my journey into American Kenpo and want to do it right, so in my search for an instructor two names popped up. One instructor is associated with Martial Talk, and the other is Mr. Martinez. I am blessed to have been able to meet and connect with these people at the beginning of this journey. 

If you have read this far I thank you for staying with me while I ramble! 

Grace and Peace, 

Chris


----------



## Bob White (Apr 4, 2011)

I believe you will learn a lot and enjoy your time with Manny. He is an excellent instructor, but even more important, a fine man.


----------



## Yondanchris (Apr 4, 2011)

Bob White said:


> I believe you will learn a lot and enjoy your time with Manny. He is an excellent instructor, but even more important, a fine man.



Thank you, Sir! 

Chris


----------

